# help me, I am new here



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

Hi.


I am a man who just moved here a few weeks ago.*These days, I am suffering from pimples on my face, and I think it is caused by the environmental chagnes here. They are not that many, but still they make me look uglier I think and lose confidence… I searched for some cosmetics that people said they are good for taking care of acne, but most of them seemed women’s cosmetics, or too expensive. I don't know well where I can get some products from here. Please help me to find some good products for my face.


----------



## AngieFerrer (Jul 8, 2013)

I guess that the new changes may caused the skin troubles on your face.*That's common, so no need for losing your confidence! However, it would be better to take care of your*skin because sometimes it could become worse and harder to relieve the acne after it*already becomes serious. Of course men can use women's skin care products (actually I don't know what classifies the skin care products into men's and women's. I only can think of the smell). I have oily and combination skin type and I often had pimples on my face as well. I have used many kinds of products that were popular for taking care of acne, but many of them didn't work well and I didn't finish using most of them. I know that it's too much wasting of money. However, there are some products that I was pretty satisfied, so enjoyed using them until I finished all. I don't know what kinds of products you use, but I usually use toner and emulsion or moisturizer for my skin care. One of the products, and I am thinking of ordering the second bottles are IASO Purifying toner and emulsion (IASO Purifying Hydrate Kit Bundle - Purifying Toner + Emulsion + Extra | Go-IASO). I like using them because they are not sticky even after a few hours, because they control the excessive sebum on my face, and I think it really helps to prevent my skin from having pimples.


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Its the adaptation period, most people when they relocate globally will notice changes to their bodies as their environment changes, your food changes there are many factors. More economical alternates may be buying healthier soap at your local supermarket, such as oatmeal or even having a chat at your local chemist.


----------



## sweetnovember (Nov 10, 2015)

I am new to this site as well. From the Philippines?I have visited once and the beaches are so awesome.


----------



## bnlc123 (Jan 30, 2016)

*Assist*

What type of help or assistance may you be acquiring.


----------



## matt1991 (Feb 12, 2016)

First of all, my sympathies. The same thing happened to me when I did a study abroad program back in uni. 

I'd agree with Angie that trying some skin care products will probably help, you just have to find the right one. If you don't want to wait that long though, I'd recommend either doing some research online to find out how you can change your diet, or else go to a doctor and ask. That might be quicker overall. 

Best of luck!


----------

